# FINALLY! My first archery buck



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Yesterday (august 28 2013) I arrowed this little 2x1 at 40 yards, tracked him for around 250 yards.
This was my first solo deer hunt as well. I quartered him and packed him out in a single trip (not much of a trip, maybe 1.5 miles). I butchered him myself as well. Then, its always nice to end the day with a well earned deer steak:mrgreen:


----------



## elkhornmadness (Aug 29, 2013)

congrats. getting a deer with a bow is a challenge.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Cool!8)


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Nice job


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Good job! Doesn't look like alot of cover.


----------



## polarbear (Aug 1, 2011)

Nice work! Those 2x1s are good eating.


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

Congrats, that is a big accomplishment. First archery buck. I'm still yet to do that. But I have to hunt archery first. I do have to say that steak looks mighty tasty. By the way, that area sure does look familiar. :mrgreen:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Atta kid! No better feeling in the world than the sense of accomplishment you get from making a bow kill, cutting up the meat, and grilling it to perfection all by yourself. Nicely done young man.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

excellent work!


----------



## AndrewW (Aug 26, 2013)

Nice buck - very well deserved Outdoorser!


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Nice it only gets better now that the first is under your belt


----------



## PaleHorse1 (Jul 11, 2011)

Way to go! Congrats on a great buck


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

nice job! You are making me jealous!!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice congrats. nice going.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice job! brings back some very fond memories...

and i gotta say, im rather ENVIOUS of that meal. :hungry:


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Thanks everybody. I forgot to mention I killed it within a few yards of where I killed my rifle 3x3 buck last year:grin:


----------

